# Die Bike-Jobs sind umgezogen



## Thomas (6. März 2015)

Neue Stellenangebote können nur noch hier aufgegeben werden: https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/ .
Dort findest du Such, Filter und Abo-Funktionen, speziell auf Stellenangebote zugeschnitten.

Alle Anzeigen samt entfernungsabhängiger Suche:
https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/bike-stellenangebote/

Neue Stellenangebote aufgeben:
https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/stellenangebot-erstellen/


----------



## Slow-Mo92 (12. März 2015)

Wird es auch irgendwann die Möglichkeit nach Stellengesuchen geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-angebot (7. August 2015)

Hi Thomas,

wie lange dauert das erfahrungsgemäß, bis eine Stellenanzeige durch Euch genehmigt wird?? Gruss


----------

